# Ncaa D2 Basketball Tournament



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

interactive brackets

http://www.ncaa.com/brackets/2010/ncaa_bracket_DII_basketball_men.html


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

Go Philly U.!


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*March 24, 25 and 27 at MassMutual Center, Springfield, Mass. * 
(Hosted by American International College & Naismith Basketball Hall of Fame)

*Wednesday, March 24*
St. Cloud State 92, Midwestern State 88 
Indiana, Pa. 80, Valdosta State 64 
Cal Poly Pomona 69, Saint Joseph's 48 
Bentley 67, Augusta State 64 

*Thursday, March 25*
Indiana, Pa. 76, St. Cloud State 70 
Cal Poly Pomona 71, Bentley 63 

*Saturday, March 27 
(National championship game) * 
Cal Poly Pomona 65, Indiana, Pa. 53


----------

